# should i keep s14 240 sx with bent/wealded chassis?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

my cousin gave me a 1995 nissan 240 sx that he bought in 1997 with a salvage title, and toatally screwed the engine up in 01. Ever since hes had way nicer cars and didnt know what to do with his 240sx. I asked if i could have it sive it was sitting away in his garage collecting dust. He decided to let me have it and told me that the car didnt run perfectly straight down the road ever since he got it in 97 ,but thought it wasnt a big deal. I was a little worried. I had went back to his house and took a bigger look at it and noticed a weald twords the rear of the chassis. He didnt know what it was. This had me more worried. We had a friend with some body/chassis knowledge take a look at it and told us that it looked that if the car had been toatled from the rear in an accident and a different 240sx rear end had been wealded on 
is there ANY way the chassis can get repaired ?

if not, NO parts are for sale


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Sounds like it was repaired. If the chassis is straight, it will be alright to drive.

I know with porsches, if they get hit good, they will cut off the bad part, and weld on a new clip. Some porsche race cars have been clipped a couple times each.

Anyway, if the chassis is straight, but it's only had a new rear welded on, then it will fine to drive, as long as the welds are quality. But don't mod it, because the chassis is obviously weaker than it should be.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks man i had plans for this 240 but from my concern, and from the resopnses I got from many people, I decided that im not going to mod my s14. Im gonna buy a s13 5spd for like 1300
thank for the info


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah get rid of it or use it for a daily driver if it drives alright, unless you know the welder who did the work and he dose kick ass work it is not worth the headaches that it could cause if driven hard. I hate it when people weld cars together thats just uncool. if the two peices are not perfectly lined up you will have what is know as crab walking where the rear wheels don't follow right behind the fronts like they should if this is the case you have a great parts car or a hell of a sell.


----------

